# What is the connection type called on a Laptop wireless card



## appleg33k85

u.fl cable is the official name, the wire you're probably searching for is a U.FL to RP-SMA


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> u.fl cable is the official name, the wire you're probably searching for is a U.FL to RP-SMA


Thanks! Thats exactly what I was looking for. Kudos to you sir!


----------

